# [Anno 2070] - Stadt mit 31.000 Einwohner (26k auf einer Insel!)



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

Heyho,

habe hier den Artikel über Anno 2070 mit der 11.000 Einwohner Stadt gelesen.
Guter Artikel, aber 11k ist doch etwas mager..

Dennoch hat mich dieser Artikel dazu inspiriert und angespornt eine eigene Große Stadt zu bauen!
Das Ergebnis ist eine Eco-Stadt mit 31.000 Einwohnern (26,3k Ecos auf einer Insel + 5,7k Techs auf einer andern Insel).
Habe ebenfalls ein Video erstellt und es auf Youtube hochgeladen.
Ich dachte mir als Reaktion auf diesen Artikel hier bei PC Games, das jemand von euch hier sich für mein Video interessieren könnte.
Deswegen schreibe ich diesen Beitrag.
Durch dieses Video könnt ihr sehen wie eine Stadt dieser größe aussieht und wieviele Produktionsketten (Farmen, etc.) Notwendig sind um diese zu Versogen 

Es sind sicherlich noch deutlich mehr Einwohner möglich, doch ich hatte zunächst nicht mehr Geduld & Zeit... ^^

Hier der Link zum Video:
Anno 2070 31.000 Einwohner (Mega Eco City) - YouTube

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mothman (10. Dezember 2011)

Perfekte Ausnutzung des Bauplatzes. Sehr schön.

Ich hab bisher nur eine Insel angefangen und bei ca. 15k Einwohnern aufgehört. Bis zu 20k würde ich es schätzungsweise auch noch bringen. Aber 26k werde ich auf der Insel glaube ich nicht erreichen.

EDIT:
Aber dafür hat meine Stadt ne weitaus bessere Geld- und Umweltbilanz


----------



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

Hehe, ja Umweltbilanz ist wirklich schwierig auf der Hauptinsel zu verbessern... Denn ich hab zu wenig Energie für weitere Umweltverbesserungsgebäude!... Mit Off-Shore-Windkraftwerken ist alles schon komplett voll und für Sonnenenergiekraftwerke reicht mir er Platz nicht mehr!  ...

Ne deutlich bessere Geldbilanz kann ich aber auch haben. Hatte in dem Video alles auf Dunkelgrün (Euphorie) gestellt, wie du in dem Video auch kurz sehen kannst. Hab da ja ne Geldbilanz von 3860. Wenn ich alles auf Gelb (Ausgeglichen) stelle habe ich ne Bilanz von 13.388 ! Das macht einiges aus!... Kannst ja auch sehen das ich 1,2 Mil. Guthaben habe!

Hey cool danke für dein Feedback! *freu* Hatte schon bischen Angst das hier nur so Antworten kommen von wegen "öööh du machst hier Werbung für dein Youtoube Vide..." ^^


----------



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

Hast du tipps für mich wie ich das mit der Ökobilanz und Energie besser machen könnte?... Wäre echt interessant wenn du Ideen hast!


----------



## Mothman (10. Dezember 2011)

GIFgaming schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles auf Gelb (Ausgeglichen) stelle habe ich ne Bilanz von *13.388* ! Das macht einiges aus!... Kannst ja auch sehen das ich 1,2 Mil. Guthaben habe!


Ok, ganz so krass war meine Bilanz dann glaub ich auch nicht. 
Ich weiß es gerade garnicht, ich habe länger nicht gespielt.



GIFgaming schrieb:


> Hast du tipps für mich wie ich das mit der Ökobilanz und Energie besser machen könnte?... Wäre echt interessant wenn du Ideen hast!


Mmh..naja. Ich weiß nicht ob deine Insel wirklich noch Tipps nötig hat.^^
Es ist ja sicher auch einfacher die Öko-Bilanz einer Insel mit 15k (in meinem Fall) als eine Insel mit 26k Einwohnern (in deinem Fall) zu verwalten. 
Ich habe einfach (was du ja auch gemacht hast und was ja eigentlich Standard ist) alle "Industrie" ausgelagert auf andere Inseln und die Minen auf der Hauptinsel mit diesem einen Öko-Gebäude bebaut. Halt alles an "Öko-Bilanz-Gebäuden" gebaut wo Geld und Platz da war und darauf geachtet. Und dann hab ich glaube ich auch noch Verbesserungen im Kontor für die Öko-Bilanz.
Aber ich weiß auch garnicht ob es wirklich notwendig ist ein so hohe Öko-Bilanz zu haben. Ich hab irgendwas mit +500 oder so. Aber ich glaube das macht garkeinen Sinn.


----------



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

Ah das mit den Verbesserungs-Items im Kontor ist nen wirklich guter Tipp. Da hab ich noch nicht wirklich was gutes drinn. Nur halt immer in der Arche die Politikverbesserungen aktiviert die Sinn gemacht haben.

Was wirklich richtig dumm und ärgerlich ist... Ich hab den Spielstand im Offline Modus angefangen und bin erst später Online gegangen mit dem Account. Nun habe ich das ganze Spiel über keine Erfolge/Archievments etc. bekommen. Wenn ich nun Online bin und den Spielstand lade dann kann ich mit diesem Spielstand keine Erfolge mehr freischalten. Nichtmal diese Uplay sachen wie "Monument" errichten haben sich erfüllt als ich ein neues Gebaut hab.  Du hast auch keine Idee wie ich diesen Spielstand fixe oder?


----------



## Mothman (10. Dezember 2011)

GIFgaming schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun Online bin und den Spielstand lade dann kann ich mit diesem Spielstand keine Erfolge mehr freischalten. Nichtmal diese Uplay sachen wie "Monument" errichten haben sich erfüllt als ich ein neues Gebaut hab.  Du hast auch keine Idee wie ich diesen Spielstand fixe oder?


Das ist natürlich in der Tat ärgerlich. Da hab ich auch keine Idee. 
Evtl. den Ubisoft-Support zu dem Spiel anschreiben, aber ich VERMUTE die können da auch nichts machen. 

Aber sooo der Hammer sind die Sachen, die man mit den Punkten die man bekommt freischalten kann auch nicht, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Also ich glaube nicht wirklich relevant für das Spiel.

Schlimmstenfalls musste noch ne Insel anfangen. Diesmal "Projekt 50k".


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Gut gemacht   ich persönlich mag aber eher leicht "chaotische" Städte bzw. schmücke Städte auch mal aus - siehe Screenshot im Anhang. Aber wenn man natürlich das Maximum rausholen willst, geht das logischerweise nicht. 


Noch zwei Tipps, falls Du das noch nicht gemacht hast: 1) für die Umweltbilanz gibt es auch platzsparend diese Überwachungsstationen, die Du auf einen Minenplatz bauen kannst. Dann fällt faktsich kein bisschen Wohnland weg, weil die Station noch nicht mal - im Gegensatz zu einer Mine - eine Straßenanbindung braucht.  2) bei dem Gebäude, das den Medien/Informationsbedarf abdeckt, kannst Du ja mehrere "Fernsehprogramme" auswählen. Eines davon sorgt dafür, dass pro Haus mehr Leute wohnen können. Somit könntest du abermals die Einwohnerzahl erhöhen. Mit dem Parlament geht das allerdings nicht.  



ps: auf was für einer Karte hast Du das denn überhaupt gemacht?


----------



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

@Mothman: Projekt 50k klingt wirklich sehr verlockend ^^.. aber obs mir die Zeit und Geduld wert ist.. mal sehn  Und ja ich glaub die können auch nichts machen. Die sachen bringen im Moment wirklich nicht so viel... aber trotzdem nett wenn man sie hat! 

@Herbboy: Hey sieht echt gut aus der Screenshot!  Wirklich schön gemacht!
Jap, komplett alle Minenplätze sind schon damit voll! (Hab ja alle anderen Produktionen ausgelagert und damit sind die sowieso frei...)
Das mit dem Fernsehprogramm habe ich auch gemacht! Genau das ist der Grund weshalb ich diese Gebäude überall reingebaut hab... denn das Bedürfnis Information wird ja durchs Parlament abgedeckt!


----------



## GIFgaming (10. Dezember 2011)

Apropo Straßenanbindung.. wurde da durch nen Patch was verändert? Im Endlosspeil brauche ich keine Straßenanbindung zu den Kohle+Eisenmienen... das wird direkt ins Lager verfrachtet. Aber jetzt spiele ich gerade Kampagne und da wird es ohne Straße nicht abgeholt... das ist wirklich seltsam...
Und auch so benötigen nur manche Gebäude eine Straße zum Kontor und andere Produzieren einfach auch so (z.B. Fischer, etc...) Das ist wirklich eigenartig wie ich finde!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Also, das mit den Minen ist mir nicht aufgefallen...  ich weiß nur von früher, dass es manche Gebäude gab, die keine Anbindung brauchen, WENN sie nur Lieferant für ein zweites Gebäude sind. Kann also sein, dass zB die Eisenmine keine Straße braucht, WENN sie im Einflussbereich einer Eisenschmelze liegt. ^^


----------



## GIFgaming (11. Dezember 2011)

Mh ne das isses auch nicht... ich hatte die Eisenschmelzen nur an einer Stelle der Inseln aber einige Mienen ziemlich weit davon entfernt, also nicht im Radius und es ging trotzdem ohne Straße... aber wie gesagt in der Kampagne gehts nicht.. seltsam. Ich versuch die sache mal genauer zu erforschen ^^


----------



## Krachimator (19. März 2012)

Sers, hab eben eine Insel mit 1400 Häusern erstellt und meine Vermögensbilanz auf 78.468 hochgeschraubt 
Dafür habe ich jedoch nur 2 Inseln bis jetzt besiedelt, will heißen wenn man 3 oder 4 Insel vollmacht kann man in Anno 2070 locker die 100000 Vermögensbilanz knacken !!!
Anbei noch 2 kleine Tips wie man die Einwohner auf einer Insel erhöhen kann:
Erstens man baut die Insel mit 1400 Häusern voll und levelt alles hoch (Tycoons bringen wesentlich mehr Kohle als Ecos)
Kleiner Rechenhinweis 1400 Häuser mal 19,2 Prozent ergibt dann 271 Tycoon Executive Häuser sowie 407 Ingenieurshütten.
Dann reisst ihr alle Angestellten und Arbeiter Tycoons ab und Pflaster den frei gewordenen Platz noch mit Ecos voll, woraus noch mal 138 Eco Executive Häuser entstehen ;
Mit dem Trick kann man circa 8000 Einwohner mehr auf ne Insel hocken wenn sie gross ist.
Bin noch net ganz fertig aber die Insel wird 40k Einwohner knacken. Und noch was :
Nutzt die Einflussbereichteile Für Feuerwehr, Krankenhaus und Polizei in der Arche (stufe 2 oder 3) am besten alle im gleichen level denn durch den Trick bekommt man viel Bauplatz frei, da die ja recht oft auf ner Insel gebaut werden müssen.


----------

